# Candling eggs?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

A friend had a guinea hen that was setting and she got scared off and they were going to throw them out so i told them i would put the eggs in the incubator. This was about a week ago and they have grown alot since then. I only hatched out 1 batch of chicks out of it so far. Im not sure when they are supposed to hatch but right know the only part of the inside you can see is the air cell and a little bit at the pointy end is clear the rest is dark so im thinking they have less than a week. I at first thought they had died since they grew so much in such short of time but i was candling them today and got to see them move it was so cool. Do yall think i should take them off the turner now or wait a little longer? There is about 30 eggs and all of them look the same inside except 3 that had cracked shells and i took those out today. Im not sure if pictures would help because they probably won't show up right. What do yall think? I just didnt want to take them off the turner early.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I am really bad, but I hatch in my turner. Makes a mess, but I usually have eggs with all different set dates, so don't want to stop rotating the ones that still need it. So, if you leave them in the turner, it will not hurt them. When you see the first pip, pull the turner and check the humidity.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok that's what I was thinking of doing, ive got turkey eggs in there with them so im like you i didnt want to have to hand turn those. I already told everyone in the house earlier today that every time they go through the carport to look in on them just in case they try to hatch without me. Haha


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Guinea eggs usually hatch at about 28/30 days. I have found abanded nests and successfully hatched them


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

They still haven't hatched but they are getting really close. There is absolutely no room left in there shell as far as i can tell from candling and they have that heavy feel to them that they get before they hatch. 
The same day i put them under i put some chicken eggs under too. The chicken eggs hatched Saturday and when i put them under i estimated that they had been under the mama for a week or so. So im hoping they will wait until Saturday so i can watch and not while im at school haha. And i decided that these little buggers might be my SAE project for the semester, looks like the goats have some competition. 
Do any of yall know what to feed a guinea? I have chick grower crumbs for them and they have some thats for ducks and game bird fowl. (I guess thats what it is it has a pic of a duck and a striped chick looking thing) 
Ill post pics when they hatch im pretty excited i love watching them hatch.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been feeding mine chicken starter and they seem to be doing okay on it. Can't wait to see pictures. Hope I added the right picture. These are my four babies.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Raise em like chicks, they do just fine. Good luck and have fun! Hoping some lavender come your way. Pearls are too boring!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank goodness i just had to get a 50lb bag of chick feed for the last 2 hatchings since they eat so much. The first ones i hatched this summer are a little over a month old and there is 15 and my goodness every time i turn around they have ate all their feed, im constantly refilling it it seems like. And im sure all the others chicks will be just the same haha. I have no idea what colors the parents were but maybe ill get a few cool colors, i think all the hens laid in one spot and one started setting them so maybe ill have a variety.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

And my stinking iPod won't load the pic it might be my Internet it just started doing it today. Maybe it will hurry and load already i dont even know what a guinea baby looks like haha. Thank you guys for the help.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

How exciting! Are you planning on keeping them all? You are going to have quite the flock pretty soon.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

No babies yet, im glad they waited on me.  Im keeping the chicken chicks until they get their feathers and i can tell if they are hens, then im going to keep the hens i like the most and bring the rest to the livestock auction. My rooster is a Dominique and i have a few Dominique hens, a buff, a dark red hen and a white leghorn, so they came out with some pretty cool looking colors.  And with the guineas im not sure if im going to keep them, my uncle wants some and i heard they are really loud and noisy but i might keep 5 or so to try them out.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Half of them has hatched so far!  Ive learned they aren't quite as active as the chicken chicks were. The chickens within minutes of hatching would run back and forth knocking all the other eggs around but these guys just kinda sit there and watch me and each other it's so cute. And they took forever to hatch i ended up having to help almost all of them out at at least once. And the chickens once they had a little crack were out in about 1-4 hours these took from 5 this morning and just made it out of there shell at 10 at night. So far everyone is healthy i still have some more that should hatch tomorrow, of course while im at school  . But maybe they will do ok without me  . These aren't the cutest pics ever bur maybe they will be fluffy by tomorrow and ill put up some more.


----------

